# شاهدواا الct وهو يعمل...



## المسلم84 (10 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-4o0DxBgZk

وشاهدوو هنا طريقة عمل الجيل الخامس من ال ct (الاحدث)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEzU2VhZQH8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW3AMtLKTNU


وهنا شاهدوو ال CT وهو يدور 2.2 دورة في الثانية اي ان الدورة الواحدة تستغرق 0.44 ثانية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAqK-huXQoI

والان استمعواا لهذا الشرح:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnBcKO35swk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awfbSuGOqY

ولاتنسواا تشوفوا ال Related videos في الموقع....

وشكراا

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (10 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## biogenious (15 أغسطس 2008)

fine el modo3 cool thks alot


----------



## عيســـى (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيســـى (15 أغسطس 2008)

بعد الأطلاع غلى المقاطع وجدت هذا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEJ2notNLo0&NR=1
فما تفسير ذلك


----------



## آلوووءة (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لقداستفدت كثيرا
اتمنى ان نشاهد باقي الاجهزة الطبية و هي تعمل لكي نكون على علم بها في مجال عملنا


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا
اشكر الجميع على ردودهم
ثانيا
اخ عيسى المقطع اللي شاهدتوو لتوضيح مدى قوة الحقل المغناطيسي الذي يولده جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي MRI
ولا حظت كيف ان الرجل لم يستطع سحب اسطوانة الاكسجين من داخل الجهاز

لذلك في غرفة المرنان يمنع منع بات ادخال اي قطعة معدنية 
حتى المرضى اللي مثلا مزروع لهم قضبان في اجسادهم او ناظم الخطى القلبي pace maker ممنوع يتصوروا بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي

وشكرا
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## عيســـى (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على جوابك المسلم 84
هل انجذاب القرورة لأنها معدنية أم أن هذا أيضا من خصائص الأكسجين الذي فيها


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أغسطس 2008)

والله الحقيقة ما بعرف اذا الاكسجين الو هيك خصائص


----------



## احساس القلم (16 أغسطس 2008)

أخ عيسى أظن ليس للأكسجين تهيج بحالة المغنطة بل المعدن فقط
تحياتي للأخ المسلم 84 وللجميع


----------



## المسلم84 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*مو تكرمي...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بناء على طلب الاخت آلوووءة
سوف نشاهد معا جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي MRI

المقطع التالي يبين الية عمل الجهاز
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYle4-Xwb5s

والتالي يبين جهاز رنين محمول Mobile MRI (معقولة) بس شوفوو شو صغير
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_d1elAbZ5g

والان سوف تشاهدون جهاز الرنين ذو النمط المفتوح طبعا الجهازان السابقان من النمط المغلق
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_d1elAbZ5g

واخيرا الاضرار الناجمة عن ترك الالكترودات موصولة عند التصوير بالجهاز
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vKPJA1brNg

وشكراا...

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## mtc.eng (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المواقع الرائعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سنتعرف في هذا المقطع على عمل جهاز سكين جاما (مشرط جاما) Gamma Knife
واللذي يستخدم لعلاج الاورام السرطانية بدقة عالية

اتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP7s93pB8tA

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علموضوع بصراحة اول مرة اشوف شلون والتفاصيل الي بداخلة
يعني شي كلش حلو


----------



## عيســـى (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير انا استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع


----------



## المسلم84 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم راح نشاهد كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزك...


http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery-health/14604-human-atlas-lasik-eye-surgery-video.htm


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .
وهنالك الطبقي المحوري متعدد الشرائح والذي تستغرق دورته 0.33 ثانية وتكون الGantry عبارة عن محرك عملاق بدلا من المحركات العادية DC في الطبقي العادي.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 يناير 2009)

و الله اشي أكثر من رائع


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا 
ووفقك الله وادام عليك الصحة والعافية 

مواضيعك مميزة دائما 

وانت شخص مميز 

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## حيدر حنون (14 مارس 2009)

عاشت ايدك ورايدين مواضيع اكثر عن منضمات القلب:9:


----------



## حيدر حنون (14 مارس 2009)

الموضوع كلش حلو وعاشت ايدك:9:


----------



## حيدر حنون (14 مارس 2009)

والله الموضوع كلش حلو بس لو تزودنا بصور ويا


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bio-engineer (6 يناير 2010)

عيســـى قال:


> بعد الأطلاع غلى المقاطع وجدت هذا
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lej2notnlo0&nr=1
> فما تفسير ذلك


اللي افتهم لي من التجربه ان علبة الاكسجين كانت تحوي كميه محدوده من الغاز وما دل على ذلك وضع 
الاسطوانه في مكان محدد من البطيخة 
وايظا عملية رج الغاز التي جعلت من الاسطوانه اكثر شعورا بالمجال المغناطيسي 
ومن الملاحظ ان الاسطوانه كانت سرعتها تزيد كلما اقتربت من المجال وهذا ما يدل على علاقة غاز الاكسجين بالعمليه .....والله اعلم :81::81:


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------

